# Does anyone have experience with J-Bar



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Implements.
There is a guy near here selling the heavy duty Dragon box blade in 6' width for $380. Seems like a great price. Anyone have any J-Bar products?
The one I'm looking at is the 2nd one with bolt on blades.


----------

